# Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên có gì tốt?



## NguyenXuyen (19/7/19)

Với nệm cao su thiên nhiên chắc chắn sẽ không còn xa lạ gì với chúng ta, thông thường như chúng ta được biết tiện ích của sản phẩm bao gồm sự mềm mại và êm ái. Nhưng sự thật là một tấm nệm cao su thiên nhiên còn nhiều sự lợi hại khác.
 
Hãy cùng tìm hiểu qua bài viết Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên có gì tốt? dưới đây để đúc kết lại xem mình còn bỏ sót công dụng cũng như đặc điểm để chọn được tấm nệm phù hợp không nhé!

*Cấu tạo*
Như với tên gọi thì nguyên liệu chính của nệm chính là được làm từ 100% nhựa cao su, qua quá trình sản xuất cùng loại bỏ mùi thì tạo ra được một sản phảm hoàn hảo cho người sử dụng.






_Với nguyên liệu chính được làm từ 100% cao su thiên nhiên_​
*Có thể bạn chưa biết*
Khác với những dòng nệm khác, nệm cao su thiên nhiên có độ đàn hồi, dẻo dai, không lún sâu khi sử dụng và ôm sát cơ thể khi nằm, giúp bảo vệ được các sống lưng và cột sống cho người già và trẻ nhỏ.







_Độ đàn hỏi được trả lại ngay sau khi nằm _​
Với một số nệm hiện nay. Như dòng nệm cao su thiên nhiên của Tatana nệm còn hỗ trợ được 5 vùng cơ thể hỗ trợ người nằm có cảm giác dễ chịu nhất có thể.






_Nâng đỡ tối đa_​
Với nệm của Tatana còn được thiết kế dạng bọt khí với 2 mặt là hàng trăm lỗ tròn ở cả 2 mặt vừa mang lại hiệu quả thoáng mát cho người nằm vừa có thể sử dụng được cả 2 mặt nệm.

Là loại sản phẩm  được làm với nguyên liệu là thiên nhiên nên việc phân hủy cũng trở nên dễ dàng, giúp môi trường không bị ô nhiễm mà những dòng nệm khác không làm được.

*Tiêu chí để chọn nệm*
Sản phẩm không mùi mủ cao su: Với nệm cao su thiên nhiên thì việc loại bỏ mùi của sản phẩm rất chi là cần thiết. Nhưng với đa số những dòng nệm với thương hiệu uy tín như hiện nay như nệm cao su thiên nhiên Tatana thì việc xử lý mùi cao su tự nhiên gần như là hoàn hảo.

Áo nệm là lớp vải bên ngoài của một tấm nệm. Hầu hết mọi người thường ít chú ý với chất liệu của một áo nệm, nhưng nó khá quan trọng, vì nó là nơi tiếp xúc trực tiếp với da của người sử dụng. Một tấm vải bọc tốt giúp thẩm mỹ của một tấm nệm tăng cao và tạo cảm giác êm ái hơn những vỏ bọc bị tróc vải hay sần sùi.

Và đa số những dòng nệm của Tatana hiện nay còn được tận dụng triệt để, để mang lại cảm giác thoái mái nhất cho người nằm, tránh gây bí lưng, nóng lưng với hàng hàng lỗ thoáng khí trên bề mặt nệm và còn hạn chế được vi khuẩn phát sinh.






_Thiết kế áo nệm với hàng ngàn lỗ thoàng khí_​
Với những tấm nệm cao su như hiện nay thì việc lựa chọn qua màu sắc là không còn cần thiết, vì thực tế những nơi sản xuất đã không còn giữ nguyên màu sản phẩm, mà đã được pha trộn một ít màu sắc. Với một số nơi sản xuất còn cho thêm mùi hương, dựa vào sự yêu thích của bạn mà chọn những mùi khác nhau, nhưng lời khuyên cho những bạn bị viêm mũi dị ứng thì cần xem xét lại mùi hương để đám bảo giấc ngủ ngon.

Nên chọn những nơi uy tín thường đi kèm với chất lượng hiện nay. Vì độ an toàn trong nguyên liệu sản xuất, sự tín nhiệm của người dùng tạo nên thương hiệu và đa số sản phẩm còn được bảo hành lên tới 10 năm sử dụng.

Hi vọng qua bài viết trên sẽ giúp cho bạn có những tiêu chí cơ bản cũng như mang lại cho bạn những thông tin hữu ích giúp bạn chọn lựa cho mình được tấm nệm ưng ý và phù hợp với gia đình.


*TATANA*​


----------

